

Passwords to become fossils by 2017?  - zackwhittaker
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/passwords-to-become-fossils-by-2017/14138

======
soumyadeb
The main stream adoption of such a technology would require installing bio-
metric readers or bio-metric ID card readers at the millions of laptops and
desktops and tablets. That's very unlikely to happen before 2017. At the most
it can be an _optional_ feature offered by a very few top googles and
facebooks of the world, just like two-factor-authentication today is an
_optional_ (and rarely used) feature offered by google and facebook.

IMHO, passwords are here to stay for sometime :)

